# Remove power connection from ultraheat. Please help!



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

The fan for blown air heating on my ultraheat is only running at one slow speed. It has been suggested the power connections are the wrong way round.....

simple - unplug them, switch them round....

but I cant get them out! It feels as though they are "clipped" in like a network cable on a computer, but try as i might, I just cant undo them!

any ideas?

thanks,

Timotei


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

What happens if you get them off, change them over and discover the unit does not like reverse polarity?


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

It is truma technical that tell me it may be running on reverse polarity, and that this is how it would run if it were.

Fingers crossed!

Timotei


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Sorry for the shameless bump....

have not been able to contact truma due to working silly hours recently, and would love to be able to solve this before the weekend is out.

It must be simple really....any ideas...please?

Thanks,

Timotei


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You could check polarity with a multi meter. Bare in mind that brown and blue cables in a MH are sometimes not brown+ve and Blue -ve as you would expect.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have another shameless bump on me Tim! :lol: 

Somebody must know how to do it.

Dave


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

If necessary you could always cut the wires and crimp insulated bullets to all 4 ends.

Easy to swap them in to female connectors then, and easy to swap back if it doesn't fix your problem.


----------

